

Show HN: Our 4 hour winter break startup - abreckle
http://zonkbox.wordpress.com/2011/12/28/the-4-hour-startup/

======
tjsnyder
This is not even a project, it's a shell of nothing. This is equivalent to
building an entire blog around one seo phrase and writing junk so you can get
money from adwords.

------
pilom
You have not launched a startup, you don't even have a MVP. You have a twitter
account and a website. You don't even have an idea yet, and ideas are free!

------
iqster
I guess I should be more constructive but reading this made me cry inside.
Setting up a twitter account and a launchrock page does not mean one has
launched a startup.

------
murz
> Launch time.

This word, "Launch", I do not think it means what you think it means.

------
timjahn
I'm sorry but this isn't a startup or a business (at least not yet). It's a
collection of web properties including a blog, a Twitter account, etc.

What exactly is the benefit in launching a "startup" in 4 hours anyway?

------
moocow01
Think this has merit to being a tutorial about getting on the web but while
not to step on your efforts it seems like you've sort of built the shell but
not the yolk. I understand the the central piece is the problem of insomnia
but what is the actual trajectory of effort going to be towards solving this
problem. Is the central purpose to aggregate content about insomnia and if so
how is that helpful, needed by or useful to this demographic?

~~~
moocow01
Some probably mediocre product ideas being somewhat of an insomniac myself...

\- Job posting for insomniacs - night shift jobs, jobs that require working
with outsourced teams, etc.

\- Application that tracks sleep and somehow deduces something useful from the
data (patterns, correlations, etc. - there seem to be quite a few of these)

\- User contributed product/content recommendations of things that genuinely
help with insomnia

------
jack-r-abbit
Wait.. is this one of those posts that flag you if you rate it up? Because I
can't see any value in this post. As others have said, this is not a launch or
a start up.

------
p0larboy
They seem to imply they are already have a huge following of twitter users but
how do they do it if the twitter account were just newly created?

------
zeteo
Great domain, good logo, but what does the startup do?

------
d3x
Not to be a troll but this really irritates me and its hapening more and more
in the "start up" community. This is not a startup. Its a landing page. There
is no such thing as a 4 hour startup. This is a side project.

~~~
kls
My first though when reading the title was if it only takes 4 hours it will
take a better funded competitor 2, when you prove out the market for them.
Seriously unless it is some really specialized technology and knowledge, 4
hours mean the entrance barrier is just too low. Every kid in his garage will
be giving it away for free.

------
brador
Love the speed.

Don't know where you guys will go with this, but so far you've covered all
bases. Congrats. (Although you could have got a better domain for $10 and
outsourced a quick logo).

